# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  The Cardboard Dream Machine - The Independent (blog)

## Dream Guide Team

The Independent (blog)*The Cardboard Dream Machine**The Independent (blog)*In these times of high polygon hypnotics and *lucid* dreamlike sprite animations, it's refreshing when a game like The *Dream* Machine is winning awards with the most primitive of graphic environments. The *Dream* Machine is a new *...***

----------

